# First Boarding Gear - Need Some Help Please (Did research)



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like a good list and you've done all your research, I was in a similar bind last year and kind of just went with the best deals I could find. Ended up getting an Atomic Hatchet and Ride SPIs for just under 300USD. You're in TO then? My suggestion would be to go to the skishow and try to find the best deals and if it's still more $$ then find them online. I think somebody posted about a pretty cheap PBJ recently if you can find that. That and the Hatchet are the two other boards I think you can add to that list. Never been to the skishow though, so I don't know what kind of stock or how cheap the stuff there will be. Anyway, if you're going on Sunday I might see you there


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

haha nah, Sunday's too late!! All the sizes will be taken lol and I'm in the main/most common size bracket so that doesn't help either. 

I assume yours was the 08/09 version? or was it the 09/10 version? lol I just checked out both and even the 11 version and it seems pretty tight. Assuming it's freestyle based ya? And how's the effective edge and how's it hold up on groomers? At say...Blue Mountain haha I read that though it's flex is rather soft (couldn't find a value) it holds well when carving. I'm mainly concerned with the carving aspect as I'm still trying to perfect it so I can speed check and what not and start riding switch and even try butters. Not going to the park real soon but I do plan to haha (even though I didn't think I would).

This DEFINITELY is going on my list. Hearing many good things about the Atomic Hatchet. Where did you get it btw? I only found one site: Atomic Hatchet Snowboard 08/09 - Powder Tools Snowboard Shop and I kinda wanna see if I can get it from a Canadian site so I don't got to pay customs and what not. 

As for the SPIs, I haven't found a site which sold the older models for cheap  I can only find 2010, 2011 models and those run for 250+ a pop!! But I've read up on them and they seem pretty dece. They say it's stiff and responsive which is okay, but I think med flex would be better for me? I'm still unsure at this point. Still a noob when it comes to boarding gear but trying my best. 

Any suggestions or links bro? 

And what about boots? :O I had someone suggest to me to just get any burton boot that was comfy and aesthetically pleasing lol

Thanks for being the first to reply haha and read through the mountain of text


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

Ya mine's 08/09, good for all-mountain imo, went to tremblant with it last year and it was fine going down the blacks there. Tried a few jumps (dunno the sizes, but they were small) and it held it's own. I don't know if it's the 2.5degree bevel or not (it's probably just cuz I'm a noob) but the hold on ice was probably worse than the other boards on your list. I got mine from evogear and went down to the US to bring it across the border.

The bindings I got basically cuz they were decent and cheap . But if I had to choose, probably go with Rome 390s or Union Forces... they seem to be the only two bindings recommended on this forum and are able to do everything.

Boots.. you really just have to try them on and see what fits your foot best, don't stick to one brand. I'm sure every brand makes a boot that's at least decent to look at.

EDIT: btw, i'm ~140lbs and ride the 153 hatchet, don't find it super flexy. but my buddy is ~160 and found it pretty soft so hopefully gives you an idea


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

ahhh thanks for the update.

Hold on ice...you referring to build up of snow or the way it carves and slices through icy snow/conditions?

And yea the Rome 390s or Union Forces are of course great but way too costly! They cost almost or more than a board...depending on which board I get...sigh  

And if I go to the snowboard show, I don't want to be persuaded so easily by a salesman who made a 5min pitch after I did so much reserach lol know what i mean? I want like things that'll fit me the best and what not. I wanted to go to the boarding show with a checklist/list of items that suit me and hopefully either find them there OR find ones that are similar in build, feature, etc but with a cheaper price tag.

I still want to narrow down my boards and bindings list a bit so I have a more concrete idea as to what to get. But I hope what I said makes sense haha

And yea I think it's due to the weight. If I were to get the Hatchet and they had 154, I'd probably get that. Or maybe even 155...I think 153 may be a little too small for me cause I'm looking for a board that can work well all mountain/free ride and I want to be able to control it well haha and I think the 153 may be too flexy or w.e. for me. If that makes sense lol

Ugh you got it in the US? darn it...was hoping you got it online and what not.

edit: I guess I could go for the 390s or Unions IF the I get the boots and/or board for cheaper than the expected lol

But I hear that say you're choosing between 2 boards that are about $30-50 difference, or a pair of bindings that's $30-50 difference, it's better to put more money into the bindings than the board because the difference isn't all that great compared to bindings. Is that true? :O


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

3py0n said:


> ahhh thanks for the update.
> 
> Hold on ice...you referring to build up of snow or the way it carves and slices through icy snow/conditions?
> 
> ...


dude if you've done your research then when you go to the show don't let the salesman pitch to you. You know what you're looking for and you've got the cash for it. (BRING CASH lol) 

Now when you pick up something that you know you want just go up to the guy running the booth and haggle with him. The guys at the show want to sell ALL the stuff they brought. It costs them money to bring it all and take it all back with them.

BTW you in the GTA?? cause I'm hitting up the show on thursday 


O and one more thing. THE SKI SWAP. There is a big ski and snowboard swap at the show so you can some barely used gear for real cheap.


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

Jud_X said:


> dude if you've done your research then when you go to the show don't let the salesman pitch to you. You know what you're looking for and you've got the cash for it. (BRING CASH lol)
> 
> Now when you pick up something that you know you want just go up to the guy running the booth and haggle with him. The guys at the show want to sell ALL the stuff they brought. It costs them money to bring it all and take it all back with them.
> 
> ...


Researching is a great way to start looking for a new ride but IMO the only way to know what you really want is to get that board under your feet and go for a slide.

Buying your gear through reading is like buying a new car by reading all the reviews and magazines without even test driving it. I know I wouldn't do that if I were throwing down hard earned money.

Go out and demo the boards that have made your short list and don't worry what the reviews say or what the "pro's" say.

Again with the bindings, don't buy a set until you have test fitted them or test rode them. You might find that the bindings you want don't fit your boot properly, the straps may be uncomfortable or you might have some pressure points etc. Again, you will only find these things out when you go for a ride on them.

Good luck!


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

I mean when trying to carve on ice it doesn't hold an edge very well, which is true for probably any board, but imo the hatchet still isn't as good as other boards in this department.

Don't really know much about bindings except it seems to me like you should not go for the cheapest binding any company has to offer, so I guess you should spend that extra on bindings if it's an upgrade from the cheapest option.

While I agree with trying out all the gear you want before you buy it, don't think this option is available for everybody, especially when you're trying to look for last years or cheap boards.

On a side note, have you been to the skishow before? Do you think there will be anything left by Sunday? Mainly my gf wants to go find new boots.. so I'm hoping there won't be too many people looking at those.


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

Fantastic, loving the help so far.

First off, ideally I'd like to go on Thursday. I either go with one of my buddies whose knowledge isn't all that great or I wait and go with another friend who's more seasoned...though again I don't know how into the sport he is. However he wants to go on a Saturday or something and I'm afraid all the sizes, etc will be gone.

And I can't think of a chance for me to try out the items I want aside form the boots. I mean who/where do they allow you to go and say, oh I wanna try board X with bindings Y? The ski resorts, etc only have a limited amount and I gotta wait till AFTER the show to do that...so no way. 

As for the ski/snow swap. I read about that but you never know how they handled the board and how they rode it, etc and if there's internal damage so i'd prefer to get a new one tbh.

And with the pitching thing, it's just that I'm open to ideas and like anything with the criteria I want that's good value and reliable I don't mind. I dont need a certain board or binding, so long as the one I opt for is good, etc. does that make sense? lol

Also no I haven't been to the skishow before but I hear it's insanely busy.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I saw someone mention the Atomic Hatchet. I've been riding mine for the past 4 years and I love it. It really will do everything you want, it's rated as a freestyle/park sort of board but I've pretty much just used it for freeriding and mountain freestyle. It may not have all the tech the more expensive stuff does, but at your skill level that stuff is all mumbo-jumbo, you won't know the difference. You can probably find a 2010 one for pretty cheap.

At your price range as well, I would check out a 2010 NeverSummer Circuit. Here's a link to some pretty cheap ones.

Never Summer Snowboard Circuit - R Freestyle NEW 2010\

Binding wise, see if you can't pick up a pair of 2010 Rome 390's. I got mine for $160, and I've seen them as cheap as $145.


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

WTF!!!!! You serious? 160? 145??! we talking US here or CAD? Serious...that's fantastic. WHere did you find it? And do note that I'm in Canada lol and our selections in store are a farcry to what the US offers unfortunately. 

And wow that NS looks tight. And it's a 2010 with an affordable price tag. Pretty niceeee. I don't like you HoboMaster  Now you just made my decision making even harder! hahaha Big ups on the find and for rekindling my want for the 390s. We're talking 390s or 390 BOSS? 

And that's true...I won't notice a difference if I don't use the others. And all I've been using up until now are rental boards, most or all of which are BURTONs. 

Still...ugh can you possibly help me narrow down the boards to 5 and bindings to 3-5? lol It'll be great help 

And thanks for replying! Really appreciate it when people take the time out of their day to read mmy lengthy post and reply with informative comments 

EDIT: How come for the Never Summer Circuit you just linked, when I went to check out to see the updated price, it didn't calculate tax nor did it update the price in general to CAD...I'm pretty sure the shop is US lol a little confused :S

Also if at all possible, please let me know if it's from a US site or a CAD site because taxes and customs is going to be SO heavy!!  SO much so I may have to think about it...because the customs and taxes don't bill you until they cross the border...so I won't know how much more I need to pay :S


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Well, for one thing in the U.S most online retailers don't charge tax, except occasionally when the sale is being shipped in the same state as the store's headquarters.

The 390's I'm talking about are last years, if you can find any left. I got mine in the middle of summer when there were plenty left, not sure now. The prices I listed were USD.

Here's Google shopping results for 2010 Rome 390's 2010 Rome 390 - Google Product Search


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

yea all those places are sold out  Or don't have the correct size. Well just cause the US retailers don't charge tax doesn't mean when it comes across the border that customs won't charge tax right? lol Ugh...so many more things to think about now  

you possibly help me narrow down the boards to 5 and bindings to 3-5? lol It'll be great help


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

3py0n said:


> Fantastic, loving the help so far.
> 
> First off, ideally I'd like to go on Thursday. I either go with one of my buddies whose knowledge isn't all that great or I wait and go with another friend who's more seasoned...though again I don't know how into the sport he is. However he wants to go on a Saturday or something and I'm afraid all the sizes, etc will be gone.
> 
> ...


dude I don't mean to sound racist or anything but in ontario the asian community has a tendency to buy a whole bunch if gear, eat shit once and decide they hate snowboarding, so you can get some barely used gear at a great price just check it out before you buy.\


and dude just like i said haggle like a mofo. If you go to the GTA snow n ski show on thursday i'd b more then happy to help u out and haggle for you.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

Jud_X said:


> dude I don't mean to sound racist or anything but in ontario the asian community has a tendency to buy a whole bunch if gear, eat shit once and decide they hate snowboarding, so you can get some barely used gear at a great price just check it out before you buy.\
> 
> 
> and dude just like i said haggle like a mofo. If you go to the GTA snow n ski show on thursday i'd b more then happy to help u out and haggle for you.


LOL that's awesome, very true!! I am part of that community


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Jud_X said:


> dude I don't mean to sound racist or anything but in ontario the asian community has a tendency to buy a whole bunch if gear, eat shit once and decide they hate snowboarding, so you can get some barely used gear at a great price just check it out before you buy.\
> 
> 
> and dude just like i said haggle like a mofo. If you go to the GTA snow n ski show on thursday i'd b more then happy to help u out and haggle for you.


You racist bastard! Oh well, I'm not in Canada so w/e :laugh:


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

ROFLMAO funny enough Jud...I'm asian too HAHA but it's okay. I'm not offended. And yea ideally I'd like to go Thursday with someone who's seasoned and knows the show. I haven't gone before and so don't know the atmosphere or how things work so if you could help a fellow boarder out that'd be superb! I suppose...about the swap show thing. If anything I'd have to go with someone who knows their stuff so they can check out the gear and reassure me it's fine :S I only know so much with making sure things are alright in terms of boarding lol

Edit: " it's extremely hard to catch an edge in. I couldn't be happier with a board than i am with this one."

I read that in another thread about the Hatchet and was wondering what the person meant by hard to catch an edge in...it makes it seem like it'll be hard to carve but then he turns around and says he couldn't be happier? lol I don't understand.

Oh yea and I hear it doesn't cut through ice that well :S And last year there was a time I went that it got pretty icy after a while.

Edit 2: I've been doing some reading on the Rome 390s and generally the overall ratings seem to be 4-4.5/5 but there are just those posts where the rating was 3 or below that worried me. People saying there wasn't enough support in the high back, screws loose, not fitting right, etc. So that's another issue I'm tackling/worried about. Also the most recent post I read (june 4 2010) said that the make was rather crappy; like the quality wasn't great.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

3py0n said:


> ROFLMAO funny enough Jud...I'm asian too HAHA but it's okay. I'm not offended. And yea ideally I'd like to go Thursday with someone who's seasoned and knows the show. I haven't gone before and so don't know the atmosphere or how things work so if you could help a fellow boarder out that'd be superb! I suppose...about the swap show thing. If anything I'd have to go with someone who knows their stuff so they can check out the gear and reassure me it's fine :S I only know so much with making sure things are alright in terms of boarding lol
> 
> Edit: " it's extremely hard to catch an edge in. I couldn't be happier with a board than i am with this one."
> 
> ...



alright man I'll get your contact info and I'll get a hold of you at the show. I'll be going with a few friends too so don't mind them.

Oh and if I don't end up meeting up with remember the biggest rule of haggling is be prepared to walk away.


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

haha be prepared to walk away? Why's that :S 

lol if you got a list of tips or suggestions or things to do or not do could you list them out lol this is making me nervous lol seems like a war down there or something.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

3py0n said:


> haha be prepared to walk away? Why's that :S
> 
> lol if you got a list of tips or suggestions or things to do or not do could you list them out lol this is making me nervous lol seems like a war down there or something.


well if the amount you offered is fair and you go to walk away, they aren't going to let you lol.

it's not a war, it's just finding the sweet spot between mark-up and fair deal. 

like I got my rome 390 bosses for 230 from the msrp of 285 and a bunch of free stickers and I considered that a fair deal. (That's in CAD for all you U.S.A folks)

I guess I could make a lil guide to haggling lol, maybe I'll msg snowwolf and sew if he'll sticky it.


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

haha bosses for 230 is good? :S 

Hrmm...I still gotta narrow down my list of items so I'm not all over the place when I get there. And should I be going for my boots first, bindings, or board?


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay!!! All CAD prices.

I ended up getting:
Ride Agenda 2010 152 - $219 + tax
Rome 390 L/XL - $159 + tax
Burton Freestyle 9.5 - $131 + tax

Comes out to about $557 which is under budget!!

But one HUGEEEE problem I encountered...

the boots are too big for the board I think...even though the people at the booth said a 152 is fine for my size :S better than a 156 and having the board control me.

The boot hangs off the board by like 4cm-ish. (I didn't put bindings on) I just checked to see how much it would hang off and I'm sad to say it hangs off a lot!

Now I'm scared...I got it at the ski/snow show and I doubt they have any sizes left and if I go back I gotta pay for entrance fee and crap :S Anyone know if this is okay? I don't want toe drag when carving and I never really took notice before when I rode with rentals.

Help!!!! T.T


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

They only hang off 4 CM? That's not a problem. Think about the angle the snowboard would have to be at to have the boots hit the snow. Mine hang off between 1/2 inch and 1 inch, and I'm fine. Take a picture and upload it if your really worried.


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

3py0n said:


> Okay!!! All CAD prices.
> 
> I ended up getting:
> Ride Agenda 2010 152 - $219 + tax
> ...


And this is why you demo your gear before you go out and buy!

Generally the 152 board is going to have a smaller waist than a 156 board. Is the overhang 4 cms on each side? how much angle are you riding?

just like the above guy said, some pics will help, you might have to run more angle to compensate for your toe/heel drag or get some riser plates, or just get a mid/wide board.


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

nono just 4cm overhang on the toe side. I put the boot flush to the edge of the board. And I'll have some pics up in the next couple hrs or so.

I haven't put the bindings in yet. Still worrying about the wax and general maintanece and how to store it until winter/during off season lol I have it upright at the moment in my closet where it's dry and room temp.


----------



## snajper69 (Jan 4, 2010)

3py0n said:


> nono just 4cm overhang on the toe side. I put the boot flush to the edge of the board. And I'll have some pics up in the next couple hrs or so.
> 
> I haven't put the bindings in yet. Still worrying about the wax and general maintanece and how to store it until winter/during off season lol I have it upright at the moment in my closet where it's dry and room temp.


You put the shoes straight on or 0 degree angle you never will ride like that, so your 2cm overhang (as the boots will be centered) is nothing. You fine.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

3py0n said:


> nono just 4cm overhang on the toe side. I put the boot flush to the edge of the board. And I'll have some pics up in the next couple hrs or so.
> 
> I haven't put the bindings in yet. Still worrying about the wax and general maintanece and how to store it until winter/during off season lol I have it upright at the moment in my closet where it's dry and room temp.


dude you over thinking it lol. Remember that link i sent you, its got everything u need for stance. Just mount your bindings in a stance that you'd feel is comfortable and set it up like that.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Your fine...not only are you going to be riding at an angle, but the binding is going to raise your boot up another half inch potentially off the board...


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

Here are the images I took. Finally got around to it haha.

The red texts shows what's going on in the pics and explains a few things.

The first image is when the boot is flush with the edge of the board and has the most toe overhang









The second image is when I tried to adjust the boot so it had equal overhang on each side.









Hope I can get some inputs as to if it's okay and the boot is not too big for the board or whatever. And oh yea, the boot is basically at 0º.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, the first picture is irrelevant. Don't ever ride with your boot off center like that so forget 4cm.

Second pic is at 90 degrees without bindings mounted. I hope you will not be riding without any angle to your stance. The angle will cut down on toe/heel overhang and the bindings will raise your toes and heels higher than the current position (which means more board angle before you get toe-drag) It doesn't look too bad in the photo, I try to stick with about 1/2 inch over the edges but I think you'll be ok. If you really want to get down to the nitty-gritty, put your bindings on (you don't have to attach them, just set them on the board) at 15/-15 degrees and take a photo _above_ the board with the boots and bindings centered


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Looking at that pic, with angles that are gonna be added on to that, I don't think your gonna have a problem.
t


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

yea I won't be riding with no angle lol I just set it up to show the overhang. 

And set it at 15/-15? hrmm...I'm not sure if that duck stance will be okay for me :S I'm reading up on stances and stuff and I know what I a centered 0 setback stance but not sure of the angle of the bindings. I may go for a popular angle but I also wanna ride switch (or learn to) so yea...

And ya I'll try to get a pic up tomorrow if at all possible. The bindings are still in the box LOL gotta learn to put them together haha.


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

3py0n said:


> yea I won't be riding with no angle lol I just set it up to show the overhang.
> 
> And set it at 15/-15? hrmm...I'm not sure if that duck stance will be okay for me :S I'm reading up on stances and stuff and I know what I a centered 0 setback stance but not sure of the angle of the bindings. I may go for a popular angle but I also wanna ride switch (or learn to) so yea...
> 
> And ya I'll try to get a pic up tomorrow if at all possible. The bindings are still in the box LOL gotta learn to put them together haha.


I moved stance to 15/-15 on my crappy morrow directional board this past season and it helped me learn to ride switch so much better than before when I had 15/0. I'm looking at buying a twin-tip Darkstar or Believer very soon and I'm hoping for riding switch to be much more natural. Go for it!


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

hrmm...that's true...but:

Forward Stance
* Stance angles: +21° on the front and +6° on the rear - this is a common all-mountain setup,
* Stance angles: +30° on the front and +15° on the rear - this is common setup if you are more carving oriented rider or if you are just starting out (stance for learning snowboarding).

Duck Stance
* Stance angles: +18° on the front and -6° on the rear - this is more laid back duckstance
* Stance angles: +15° on the front and -15° on the rear - this is 100% (mirror) duckstance.

Those are just some examples of popular stances for those 2 categories.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I ride +15°/-9°

Seems to be a pretty good comprimise for riding all over the hill.


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

3py0n said:


> hrmm...that's true...but:
> 
> Forward Stance
> * Stance angles: +21° on the front and +6° on the rear - this is a common all-mountain setup,
> ...


I didn't notice the mirror stance hurting my normal riding or causing discomfort, but results will probably vary. In any case more angle will help reduce that overhang. My guess is even if you go with whatever stance you've usually used there won't be toe-heel drag unless you love euro-carve; my size 11 boots produce 1.5 inches of over hang on both front and back and you need a crazy angle for it to actually touch the ground.


----------



## Jud_X (Mar 9, 2010)

3py0n said:


> hrmm...that's true...but:
> 
> Forward Stance
> * Stance angles: +21° on the front and +6° on the rear - this is a common all-mountain setup,
> ...


dude itll take u five minutes to change that so try a bunch of different angles. start off forward then try duck and see if you feel a difference and which you would prefer.

Just because its popular doesnt mean its for you everybodys different


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I would definitely duck your back foot a little bit rather then have it at 0"


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

Hrmm...some very awesome suggestions. Thanks! Next time I get a chance, when hills open up, Ima go try it out. Gon try out a couple forward stances first then try out duck at +15/-9 and +15/-15 and see how that goes! And bring a screwdriver with me lol


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

I am not concerned with waxing. I read in another thread that you should wax as soon as you get your new board! But I haven't had the time to do so yet as I am lacking the essentials like good wax and an iron and not to mention a scraper lol

I recently went to Sports Chek to get wax and they only had what was labelled as, all around "hot wax" and I read for the conditions I will be riding on (groomers/manmade snow) I should get cold wax. 

As well I also read it's best, for the conditions I will be riding on, to wax every time after I board. In addition, I should have already waxed the board with a nice coat and then scrape it off the day before/of boarding.

Is that true or does it not matter as much as I think it does. Also my board is still in the wrapping when I bought it LOL and it standing upright in my closet with nothing leaning against it. Is it fine to leave the board like this or should I have it on its side or lying flat or what? 

Oh yea, one last thing. It's not necessary to have that pad in the middle of the board with all the extruded balls right? I see them on rentals all the time and even saw the pad itself on sale at Sports Chek.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

3py0n said:


> I am not concerned with waxing. I read in another thread that you should wax as soon as you get your new board! But I haven't had the time to do so yet as I am lacking the essentials like good wax and an iron and not to mention a scraper lol
> 
> I recently went to Sports Chek to get wax and they only had what was labelled as, all around "hot wax" and I read for the conditions I will be riding on (groomers/manmade snow) I should get cold wax.
> 
> ...


You'll be fine riding it the first time without waxing it. Factory wax jobs aren't the best. But it'll last you at least a day. Ideally, you'd want to wax it every time you ride early in the season. You'll be on manmade "snow," which is really just ice pellets. It'll scrape the wax right off. 

An all temp wax will work fine. It's not really ideal for all temperatures. It's just in the middle, but it'll work fine for any conditions.

It's probably fine to leave your board upright. But I usually lay mine down on the side. 

The pad is a stomp pad. It's for traction for your back foot getting on and off the lift. You can just wedge your foot against the rear binding instead.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I suggest getting the stomp pad.... If your a beginner it will help you out a lot. When your getting off the lift, you will have your back foot loose and will have to ride off the lift with it pressed against your binding. When you get good it's not such a big deal, but when you are first starting out it really helps to have the traction on your board so your foot has something to stick to rather then shooting out from under you.

I'm an expert rider and I still use one, because the reality is that if you get ice/snow on the board, it doesn't matter how good you are at locking your back foot. Your foot is going to want to slip off, making you lose balance and fall.


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks again for the constructive suggestions  And yea haha I recall those times when the snow started accumulating on the traction pad haha 

I still plan to head to Sanction Skate and Snow near me to check out the wax they got because over here, in Canada, I've boarded when the temps dipped down to like -25°C/-23°F(according to online converters). And Ima check on how much it costs to get a wax job.

And the thing is, I'll be going for a weekend (3 days) with at least 2 days of riding so I plan to bring wax and stuff lol 

But it's good to know it should be fine out of the wrappings the board came in lol And I dunno if I have room in my room to lay the board down so I hope having it upright is okay for long periods of time :S Room's carpetted so it should be okay I hope.


----------



## 3py0n (Sep 7, 2010)

Here are some pics of my board and bindings. Just incase you guys were wondering what setup I decided to run with haha.

Thanks a lot to Jud_X for helping me out!!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Nice! Those bindings and board go together really well!


----------

